# Pigeon Antics



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,
I am trying to figure out what pigeon language means. Please do add your experiences:

1. Open mouth, crop fluterring, eye lids going up ---- ??
2. Wing twitch: acknowledgement
3. Wing twitch and grunting/gargling sound: mad and will wing slap if approached

Do add more.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

add this to your list:

While engaging in attempt to tear off the flesh off your hand while eyes closed: pigeon enjoying this immensely!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Helping you with your mite and lice problem by preening your eyebrows  

fp


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Excellent response. Just wondering if people could suggest what these actions really mean i.e. fill in the question marks. Updated list:

1. Open mouth, crop fluterring, eye lids going up ---- ??
2. Wing twitch: acknowledgement
3. Wing twitch and grunting/gargling sound: mad and will wing slap if approached
4. While engaging in attempt to tear off the flesh off your hand while eyes closed: ??? (suggestions, think you are food or another pigeon infringing on their territory)
5. Helping you with your mite and lice problem by preening your eyebrows: ????
6. Head bowning down action when in it's cage followed by grunting/gargling sound: I wanna fight you and beat you. Actually, one of pigeons responds when I bow my head down. ANd then he comes over and wing slaps me and bites me. He is a very stron pigeon. If he was a human, he would be 300 pounds for sure 
7. Head shake in a no-no action: 1. Spitting out bad seed 2. NO
8. Moving lower lip up and down: Trying to talk to you. They respond when I do the same thign too. 

Add more people.


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

most of them are like threats to the other pigeons to stay away as some notice when younsters are in the nest they will click there beaks that is a threat aswell to keep away.


----------



## YakkSoho (Jun 22, 2005)

*1. Open mouth, crop fluterring, eye lids going up*
Upset! Feels neglected or threatened (as by a big object that they don't understand, or my kitty who often sniffed him)

*2. Wing twitch*
Saying hello, wants to be petted.

*3. Wing twitch and grunting/gargling sound*
Lonely or not feeling well
Does not respond when held or touched
Will stop if you talk softly and pet them long enough


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

sk8er said:


> Excellent response. Just wondering if people could suggest what these actions really mean i.e. fill in the question marks. Updated list:
> 
> Add more people.



4. While engaging in attempt to tear off the flesh off your hand while eyes closed: wanting a little fight just for fun  

5. Helping you with your mite and lice problem by preening: same as when playing with your hair: you are not a pigeon, but still it's interesting stuff!

6. Head bowning down action when in it's cage followed by grunting/gargling sound: I wanna see you and play with you! Come here and let me out now!

7. Head shake in a no-no action: 1. Spitting out bad seed 2. NO 3. Wanting to change my mind, stopping what I was doing, or I am not thirsty any more!

8. Moving lower lip up and down: Trying to talk to you. They respond when I do the same thign too. 

9. Moving the tip of upper lip : I am very tired, almost sleeping, mmm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz mmm What?

10. Running in the house like crazy: I want to go back to my nest, I want my eggs!

11. OOOO-OOOO-OOOO at 6 am each morning : the sun is up, let's all get up in this house!

 Suz.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Spinning Around with big plummage: Trying to impress a pigeon of the opposite gender to get them as a mate

It's very interesting seeing how Pigeons communicate

I wander if their language is different between breeds, or they are all the same, i heard some doves in a video and their voices are less deep than ferals


----------

